# Should I crash replace my Giant TCR Carbon frame?? Anyone wanna buy the Replacement?



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

So I cracked my 2004 Giant TCR Carbon frame and the rep says that they won't replace it under warranty (for who knows what reason?? Its a clear defect...anyways, I've given up on trying!) but that they would give me a crash replacement price if I want to replace it....

My question is...if I do the crash replacement I was told it would cost ~$1400CDN and it would probably be a 2009 TCR Advanced.... I'd only be willing to do this if I thought I could reclaim that + a little profit on Ebay or by selling to someone pre-aranged. Does anyone here think I'd be able to sell an '09 TCR advanced frame for $$1800 or so Canadian on Ebay?? Or better yet, does anyone on here wanna pre-arrange to buy it from me??


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Giant suck like that with the warranty replacement, they pulled the same with me on a team frame when it cracked. I made enough noise they finally relented and sent me a replacement - but conveniently sent my replacement frame a size too small!!

Needless to say, I've been riding only bikes which are Made in the USA ever since.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

That's a huge revenue stream for companies to screw people like that. They make a killing off of those crash replacement programs.


----------

